# Won't focus? Trying to train.



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm trying to train Dakota and he seems to be all over the place. He doesn't focus. How can I boost his focus and get him to want to learn? He knows sit, and lay down if you point down to the ground, and he will come almost 90% of the time. But when I try to teach him other things he looses interest way to fast. I'm trying to teach leave it, shake, speak, and others.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Dogs often loose focus when they don't understand what we want and they sense we're getting annoyed about it. What kind of techniques are you using? What kind of rewards? 

I've found using a clicker to shape behavior (without introducing any commands until the behavior is established) to be a great way of engaging a dog's brain in the training process. Suddenly learning becomes a two way street and they get really caught up in the game of figuring it all out.


----------



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Im using some milk bone treats I break up. I have him sit and try guide him what I want him to do. Like if I want him to shake I take his paw and shake it and say the command. He just looks at me or goes and does his own thing or get way to hyped up about the treat and thats all he cares about is trying to get it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

MUCH smaller treats.







Like a 1/4", the size of a small pea or less. Try working with him on ignoring the treat and looking at you to earn it (mark it verbally - "yes!" as soon as he makes eye contact and then give it to him) before even attempting anything more complicated like "shake". If you can't get his attention you can't teach him anything, so start there. 

Here's a great video for training "leave it": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNAOe1djDyc&feature=PlayList&p=F09632A4A4BD3DDC&index=2


----------



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

So how about If I have a treat in my hand and as soon as he make eye contact I say focus and give it to him. Is that how I should be start?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I wouldn't give a command at all. I'd wait until he glanced at me and then mark the behavior with a click, followed by a treat. For treats I use very tiny bits of something soft and smelly like a hot dog. 

Is there a good quality clicker class in your area you can take with your dog? A lot of this stuff is easier to do for the first time with an instructor to help demonstrate and trouble shoot.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqI wouldn't give a command at all. I'd wait until he glanced at me and then mark the behavior with a click, followed by a treat.


That's what I do too - I want to build a strong default behavior. I also want to teach them to give me eye contact on cue (I use "watch", but use whatever command feels right to you) but I don't want them to only look at me when I tell them to. As pupresq said, clicker training is excellent for this. You just need to mark that exact second they look away from the food and up at you, so proper timing is important. You can always add the command later.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

I would use a higher value treat something that Dakota does not normaly get. I used small bits of hot dogs with Shadow and she did really well with them. After a time if she smelled them she came running and knew it was time to go to class or train.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I second using tastier treats. We use natural balance dog food roll cut up, which is nice because you can decide exactly how big the treat is. Plus it's tasty for them. I know because my mouth actually watered the first time I opened a roll and it smelled like summer sausage, lol!


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: pupresqI wouldn't give a command at all. I'd wait until he glanced at me and then mark the behavior with a click, followed by a treat.
> ...


I "third" this, except I use a marker word (GOOD) instead of the clicker. I'd be the one to lose the clicker!









If you feel more comfortable introducing the command right away, you can do that too. Just make sure not to use use use the command over and over when the dog doesn't know what it means yet.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

The point of a really high value treat is how much the dog is going to want to get it from you which is going to draw them too you which is what you want. A hot dog can be cut into nice small prices and sense it is meat also has a good scent too.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

My boy Eagle is 4 months old now and has great eye contact, because the first thing I taught him was focus/watch me in the way everyone has discribed. We didn't do much else than that the first week of training then we started all the other training and now when he's learning all the more complicated stuff, his focus is amazing. He's still a pupper and they do loose focus easily so we tend to keep things moving during training, do many different things but in a short period of time. we have one 1 hour class a week then we do anywhere from 10 minute to 30 minute training at home every day (that can be together or broken up during they day) all depends but the key is to make it fun and not boring.


----------

